# neutering adult male dogs....does it calm them down???



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all, not usually a visitor to this section but I need some advice please if anyone can offer any 
Iv got a 6 year old male jack russell iv had since he a was a tiny baby, he grew up with an alsation X lab female who sadly died of old age and cancer about 3 years ago who he was inseperable with. Anyway we recently got a great dane puppy who is now 12 weeks old and twice the size of little alfie. Even though bear is so young-alfie has had a few scrapes at him though they get on together most of the time. Alfie gets on well with my brothers yorkie who is male so I'm wondering if getting alfie neutered will calm down his male dominance/agression ??? I'm asking because iv been told it will make no difference at his age coz he will be set in his ways and won't change now but iv read that coz neutering stops the amount of testosterone produced I'm assuming that this has got to be of some benefit as he will not feel so dominant against another male dog. We are getting the puppy neutered as soon as old enough and wondered if anyone had any views on wether it would be worth getting alfie "done" or not???
Thanks for reading :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Castration does reduce testosterone levels but its not guaranteed to work at reducing aggression. Why not ask the vet about trying Tardak, it has the same effect as castration but only lasts a few weeks as its an injection. If this works you could then have him surgically castrated.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I personally don't think it works, we've had several dogs that have been neutered to chill them out and it was useless. 
What do you mean by a few scrapes? As in rough play of having to separate them? Bear is the new boy on block, Alfie may just feel a little bit put out and showing him who is in charge, I don't think it sounds like aggression : victory:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
Cloggers....the few scrapes they've had in the month we have had bear have resulted in bear having a bleeding ear and 2 bleeding bites to the nose where alfie ment buisness. Alfie has been a spoilt brat since his other friend died and I do think he feels bear is stepping on his toes and is putting him in his place. These are the only 2 quite nasty gos alfie has had at him. Bear is a really dozy typical puppy-charging everywhere like a rhino coz his feet are too big for his body but he is gentle as anything and is wary of alfie. I'd just be devastated if one day when bear weighs 12 stone and alfie "has a go" he decides to have a go back. Great danes are gentle giant but can do some big damage if he wanted to so I want to eliminate any probs before they manifest. Never thought I'd get another male dog so didnt forsee this. Alfies my dog and bear is my boyfriends. Il ask the vet what he thinks nextime we go. Maybe when bear gets neutered it will calm alfie down when he dusnt have to compete with another full male. As I said he was fine with other dogs before now. Don't know if its a male invading his space or the fact he's threatened by a big bounding pup bigger then he is!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Alfie is an older dog, so it may be the fact that a puppy is running rings round him, and a much bigger puppy at that :lol2:

I'm fortunate that my Jack Russell is at my dads and the GSD at my mums so they rarely meet. However I can guarantee if a 'fight' kicks off my GSD will be at the bottom with him at her throat :roll: Only ever had to separate them once :shock:

I'd say talk to your vet : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd get a psychologist in to look at your particular situation, you maybe able to train him out of it. I always think dogs should be neutered unless you intend to breed them. Can help stop other dogs being aggressive to yours too.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys :no1:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

If there's a fear element - there might be since pup's so much bigger - then neutering can increase aggression by removing testosterone. You've had some really good advice already but I also think a behaviourist & chemical alteration are the way to go first of all :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve never met a dog thats clamed down after neutering - theve all been still aggressive/bonkingmad/destructive.

think maybe you should have got a female and got her neutered, opposite sexes tend to work better imo. ( hindsights marvelous aint it? lol )

i`d try the tardak as shell suggested, seperate when you`re not there ( we had to do this with our dane and bullmastiff girls ) and maybe see a trainer?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might also find that when the puppy gets 'done' the older dog doesn't feel as dominant. I've only ever had one dog and he s relatively new but he is an older dog that is un-neutered and he only seems to get 'dominant' when they are un-neutered, neutered dogs just don't seem any threat to his post XD


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve never met a dog thats clamed down after neutering - theve all been still aggressive/bonkingmad/destructive.
> 
> think maybe you should have got a female and got her neutered, opposite sexes tend to work better imo. ( hindsights marvelous aint it? lol )
> 
> i`d try the tardak as shell suggested, seperate when you`re not there ( we had to do this with our dane and bullmastiff girls ) and maybe see a trainer?


 

We used to have a vet who refused to castrate dogs without a counselling session with the owner first as he said it turned them into cabbages, god knows what planet he was on as he didnt even own a dog:bash: I was hoping castration would stop my rottie cocking his leg in the kitchen every morning when I bring the other dogs downstairs but sadly not. Hes fully housetrained so Im presuming its a stress or dominance thing!


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ive just had a male done its only been two weeks and has made sod all difference so far.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

As already said I think all dogs should be neutered if not going to be bred from, unless there's some reason they can't be, with males it helps with testicular cancers as well so a really big health 'pro'.

It is probably what I call 'little dog syndrome' rather than a hormonal aggression that he's showing I would think if he's been fine with other males before now.
If the other males he's come across were already well trained and settled then the 'heiffer' you have introduced to him is going to be damned terrifying for him, the poor little thing, I'd say he will get better with your male puppy if you neuter them both as soon as possible, mainly for helath reasons, and your puppy has some behaviour training so he knows not to be an ape around the jrt!

Your pup can have his mad half hours, or hours and hours, when the jrt is either in another room or safely sat on the settee where he won't be trodden on or bowled over!

I have a settled 8 year old rottie with my mini chi x, the chi x weighs about 1kg, the chi is fine with the rottie as he doesn't run around like a loon any more. The chi is a little cautious of the jrt puppy though even though she only weighs 7lbs she is massive to him and also runs around like a barm pot!

Step 1...train your puppy which will be difficult I know.
Step 2.....have them eutered.
Step 3.....perfect dogs....hopefully.


----------

